# Where can I find iLife for 10.6.8?



## zurich1900 (Oct 4, 2012)

I recently did a clean install of Snow Leopard on my late 2008 MacBook Pro 15” (better late than never I suppose) which had been running 10.5.8 (Leopard). My question is this: The Snow Leopard version of iLife is no longer available from Apple or anywhere else as far as I can determine. The only version available is for Lion which I do not want to install at this point in time. Can I install the Leopard iLife CDs that came with my 2008 MacBook Pro and then update it? If that fails or is not possible does anyone know where I can obtain a Snow Leopard version of iLife? All I really need is the iPhoto app so I would be happy if I can find a Snow Leopard version of just that. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no Snow Leopard version of iLife. iLife versions are independent of OS X versions, they were mostly done by years. You can install the version of iLife that is on your restore DVD and use it just fine. You should also be able to install the current version of iPhoto and use it just fine as well.


----------

